# سوال حو المحركات الصغيره



## وائل الاحمري (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اولا اتقدم بشكر الى القائمين على هذا الموقع المفيد الذي نستطيع فيه اخذ المعلومات الصحيحه من خبراء فيجميع التخصصات

ولكن عندي سوال اتمنى ان اجد جواب عليه

اغلب المواضيع الموجوده في هذا القسم تختص بالسفن والمحركات العملاقه ولم اجد شي حول موضوع المحركات الصغيره التي يتم تركيبها على القوارب الصغيره للصيد ودبابات البحريه اجزائها وكيفيه عملها 


وتقبلوا شكري


----------



## وائل الاحمري (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تخطى عدد المشاهده 40 مشاهد

والردود 0

ما معنى هذا يا مشرف القسم

هل مستوى سؤالي لا يرقى الي مستواكم العلمي 

ام انكم لا يوجد بينكم احد يعلم اجزاء المحركات الصغيره التي تتنافس في صناعتها كبرى الشركات مثل سوزوكي وياماها وغيرها الكثير

او ان هذا الموضوع غير جدير بالرد


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلا وسهلا اخى وائل .. نورت الملتقى ... مش معنى ان هناك مشاهدات يبقى ان الكل فاهم فى موضوعك .. بل ب العكس الكل داخل يشوف اجابه لسؤالك .. وان شاء الله ستوجد اجابه فقط ترقب من احد الاعضاء اجابه او من مشرف القسم الذى هو انا ..
نورت اخى وشرفت ولا داعى للقلق .


----------



## وائل الاحمري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز 

انا الان تحت الاختبار في شركه الكبرى للمحركات البحريه الصغيره والكل يعرف انه قليل جدا من الفنيين العرب في هذا المجال البحري كفنيين لا كاداريين

ولهذا انا اجد منافسه قويه جدا من العماله الاجنبيه في مركز الصيانه ( انا لا قصد الاهانه ) ولكن يجب علي اثبات نفسي 

ولهذا فانا افتقر الى كثير جدا من المعلومات وسبب ان اساس تخصصي هو سيارات

والجميع يعلم انه لا يوجد فرق كبير في ما بينهما ولكن توجد اضافات خاصه على المحرك البحري وهو التي احتاج الى مساعدكم بها


ارجوا ان تعذروني على كلامي الذي قلته لكن حاجتي الي هذه الوظيفه مهم جدا


----------



## raafat abo abdou (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز
اطلب ما تحتاج ستجده عندي بإذن الله. أعرفك بنفسي كبير مهندسين بحريين/ رأفت أيوعبده خريج الاكاديمية العريية للنقل البحري دفعة يوليو 89 وحاليا صاحب شركة صيانة محركات و انظمة الهيدروليك بالأسكندرية


----------



## وائل الاحمري (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي المهندس رأفت


لقد طرح موضوع حول عمل الملحات (طبعا هذا اسمها العامي ) ولا اعلم عن كيفيه عملها الي تكون في البحر

فارجوا المساعده 

وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى وائل تفضل هذه الروابط فى المرفقات


----------



## HAADY (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*الاخ وائل الاحمري :

لم تذكر تخصص السيارات الذي درسته ولكنني سافترض انه ديزل وعلى اساسه ساجيبك:

الفروق بين المحركات البحرية الصغيرة ومحركات السيارات الديزل 

1- يتم تبريد محركات السيارات بالماء العذب الممزوجة باضافات سوائل التبريد لحماية بدن المحرك جهة سائل التبريد ويتم تبريد هذه الماء العذبة بواسطة هواء الجو المدفوع ميكانيكيا بمراوح كهربائية ومن سرعة حركة السيارة الى الامام 

1= يتم تبريد محركات الزوارق بالماء العذب الممزوجة باضافات سوائل التبريد لحماية بدن المحرك جهة سائل التبريد ويتم تبريد هذه الماء العذبة بواسطة ماء النهر او ماء البحر المدفوع ميكانيكيا بمضخة تبريد ويستحسن تركيب قطع من الزنك في احد مجاري تبريد المحرك جهة سائل التبريد للدارة المغلقة لحماية جسم المحرك الداخلي من التاكل الكهروليتي الناتج عن حركة سائل التبريد( وهو ما تسميه يا اخ وائل خطأ الملحات )

2- تزود محركات السيارات باجهزة عكس حركة وعلبة سرعة اوتوماتيكية 
2= تزود المحركات البحرية بعلبة سرعة لعكس الحركة فقط وقد تكون هيدروليكية 

3- يكون حجم خزان الزيت في محركات السيارات صغير نسبيا بالنسبة للمحركات البحرية 

3= يكون سعة خزان زيت المحرك البحري اكبر نسبيا بالنسبة لمحرك السيارة لان المحرك البحري يتعرض في البحر لحركات تارج مركبة تحرك زيت التزييت في اكثر من اتجاه فبزيادته نحافظ على استمرار سحب الزيت من قاع المحرك ومنع مرور فقاعات هوائية قد تحدث آثار مدمرة على محامل الكرنك في حال سيرها عبر زيت التزييت 

-------------------------------
اذا كان لديك اسئلة محددة فارجو منك طرحها كي يكون الحوار اجدى لان سؤالك عام جدا واستغرب طرحك له بهذا الاسلوب وانت كما تقول دارس لميكانيك السيارات 
كما انه بامكانك الحصول على اي كتيب يشرح عمل المحركات الديزل ولو كان سجل صيانة محرك مع كتاب تعليمات الاصلاح ليرشدك على افضل السبل في فهم طرق اصلاح وصيانة المحركات البحرية الصغيرة
فاذا لم تفوز بهذه الوظيفة لا سمح الله فلا تلوم الا نفسك لان الخبرة العملية في صيانة المحركات البحرية ضرورية جدا لأن تحمل مسؤلية عمل محرك في عرض البحر اكبر بكثير من تحمل مسؤلية عمل محرك سيارة على طريق معبد لان تعطل محرك زورق قد يودي بحياة شخص او اكثر لأن المساعده تكون بعيدة مهما كانت تبدو قريبة اما تعطل سيارة على طريق فنادر ما يؤثر على سلامة الانسان وتكون المساعده قريبة مهما بدت بعيدة *


----------



## وائل الاحمري (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز هادي

انا خريج دبلوم من الكليه التقنيه تخصص تقنيه ميكانيكيه قسم مركبات ( سيارات بنزين بشكل عام ) وبصراحه لا يوجد لدينا في القسم اي معلومات حول المحركات البحريه ولهذا لجأت لكم لانكم اصحاب خبره في هذا المجال 

واتمنى ان اجد عندكم كل ما يفيدني ويساعدني في هذا المجال 


وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## mnci (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------

